# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Study: "Exposure therapy helps teen girls with PTSD"

## Member11

_"Exposure therapy helps teen girls with PTSD" by University of Pennsylvania licensed under CC BY-ND 4.0_





> Sexually abused adolescent girls with post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD) experience better health outcomes from prolonged exposure therapy than supported counselling.
> 
> Published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, the six-year study found that girls who were asked to revisit or recall their experiences, thoughts and feelings aloud exhibited a greater decline in levels of PTSD and depression compared with those in supportive counselling.
> 
> The improved mental state of girls who underwent exposure therapy was maintained throughout the 12-month period.
> 
> Read more at University of Pennsylvania

----------

